
Musk and Zuckerberg are fighting over whether we rule technology–or it rules us - raleighm
https://qz.com/1242331/musk-and-zuckerberg-are-fighting-over-whether-we-rule-technology-or-it-rules-us/
======
nugi
Seriously? Both want walled gardens ajd keep your data as theirs. I dont see
the fight at all.

